

Windows metro tiles with js/css3 - tholman
http://tholman.com/experiments/css3/metro-tiles/

======
nvictor
umm, it's supposed to be doing something?

~~~
tholman
Its subtle, (and webkit only) - but the tiles tilt back based on where you
click/tap them -- just like the windows devices. Try clicking on the corner
one?

~~~
pedalpete
Yeah, clicking the corners is key. I was clicking in the middle, or close to
it and wondering why nothing was happening.

